# Forget the Last Post - Starting All Over Again



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Forget what was previously sent--especially the typos. I'll try this one more time. Hopefully, you will be able to see 3 Waterfall Scarfs made with beading at the bottom.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

These came out really nice!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

really sharp...my birthday is in Dec!!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

JoanL said:


> really sharp...my birthday is in Dec!!


So is mine - that is two spoken for!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Forget what was previously sent--especially the typos. I'll try this one more time. Hopefully, you will be able to see 3 Waterfall Scarfs made with beading at the bottom.


Oh , how beautiful. Also a welcome from Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely! Is there any way you could include a closeup picture of the beading?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow I thought the others were lovely. These are just outstanding...


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I can barely get them finished before someone is walking off with it. They can be made in a matter of hours though.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, have seen this pattern before and love it.


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll try to send a closer picture of the beads the next time I take pictures and put them on the computer.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful, really pretty.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Very very nice! Iv not seen scarfs like these before! P.s my birthday is June but I don't wanna miss out lol


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Those look really beautiful. Nice how you incorporated beads. Very dressy.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Your scarves are beautiful!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Lovely, how much do you sell them for?


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. I can beat everyone my birthday is tomorrow - 11.11.11.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I really like these never seen anything like it.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

These scarfs are beautiful, I tried searching for the pattern (Waterfall Scarf) and they are not these scarfs at all ---would you by chance have the correct pattern link?


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait, my birthday is next week! I am ahead of the Dec Bdays!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

JoanL said:


> really sharp...my birthday is in Dec!!


Mine is Dec. 31, so that's three!!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I;ve never seen these before...you.ve done a great job!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty scarfs, never seen this pattern before,would love to see close up of beading.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Forget what was previously sent--especially the typos. I'll try this one more time. Hopefully, you will be able to see 3 Waterfall Scarfs made with beading at the bottom.


Beautiful, where did you get the pattern?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty, nice work!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Great work. THey look really pretty!

Dee


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

My birthday is in December too.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely! 
I would love the link to this pattern also. Then you don't have to make one for my birthday, which is in December I'll make my own. LOL


----------



## MsKnits (Sep 15, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> These scarfs are beautiful, I tried searching for the pattern (Waterfall Scarf) and they are not these scarfs at all ---would you by chance have the correct pattern link?


I searched and came up with this
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waterfall-beaded-scarf
I'll do more research later because I LOVE this pattern and would like to find it myself. lol


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful~Love how you did the beads.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

MsKnits said:


> sbel3555 said:
> 
> 
> > These scarfs are beautiful, I tried searching for the pattern (Waterfall Scarf) and they are not these scarfs at all ---would you by chance have the correct pattern link?
> ...


Is this a free pattern?


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous...all three scarves. I missed your previous post, is there a pattern you can share? Thanks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very lovely. I am putting my order in for September. jinx


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow-so beautiful and different.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday. You were born November eleventh 2011?


yehsur said:


> Absolutely lovely. I can beat everyone my birthday is tomorrow - 11.11.11.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

really like these so different & a great job you did!


----------



## knitting grandma from NC (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful, but are they difficult to do.


----------



## mrsmcwhiskers (Apr 3, 2011)

Would you please share the pattern. Absolutely lovely


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never done beading before but this makes me want to! What beautiful scarves! Like everyone else, I want to find this pattern!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

WOW...great job...


----------



## niner (Oct 29, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Forget what was previously sent--especially the typos. I'll try this one more time. Hopefully, you will be able to see 3 Waterfall Scarfs made with beading at the bottom.


These are beautiful ! Never saw any like them. Would love to make some for gifts.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

These are beautiful. Is there any chance we can get the pattern or tell where you got it? THanks


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to the website that you posted and saw the scarf. However, I cannot print it. Have you tried to print it yet?


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

So beautiful. Could you possibly send me the written pattern?
[email protected]


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you please post the pattern or send it to me? Thanks!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful scarf


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh my Lois, these are beautiful. I would love the pattern. I will keep my eyes out to see if you share it!


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Nov 11- Armistice Day (or now Veterans Day). Is this a holiday everywhere?


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

These are just beautiful.


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

lovely work..they are really beautiful. How clever you are..


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely and my birthday is in December also. I like the light colored one, but any would be perfect.
Can you share the pattern?

It will be for after the holidays. I'm swamped right now.
Linda


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Your scarves are beautiful. Love the color combinations. I would also love to have this pattern. Can't print it off Ravelry. Went looking for Magazine it was in but it seems to be sold out
If anybody know where or how Please Help
[email protected] for private contact.
Thank-you for sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Lois, they are beautiful. since everyone is requesting one ...sure I'll take one too...my birthday is in January.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love your beautiful scarves. Can you tell us where the pattern is from? I'd love to try one! Thanks, Deb :thumbup:


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Good morning, yall. The original pattern came from an older edition of Beadwork magazine. I looked on their website -beadingdaily.com- where many of the jewellery patterns featured in their magazines can be purchased individually, but this one isn't available. I'll keep trying to find it.
kat


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Wow, she really made us all crazy with these beautiful scarves. I have searched also but to no avail. Will be glad when she is back online and can give us some info!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you have the patt to share? I love using beads in knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, would love the pattern. Great work.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## barbara schiller (May 12, 2011)

Please Please --I would love to have the pattern=Please PM me or I can be reached at [email protected] ever so much


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just googled waterfall scarf but they were all different patterns than yours. I am wondering how you worked the increases in the ends before you beaded them. It rather looks like two different colors? I love the way this flows. Shirley.

I am going to try one with that edging but it would help if you can give me an idea how you did it. Shirley.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

These are absolutely lovely. Thank you so much for sharing your photos.


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

ck said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > really sharp...my birthday is in Dec!!
> ...


Wait a minute. My birthday was yesterday, so I get mine first :-D

These are so beautiful! I am in awe of your skills ladies (and gentlemen).


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

sure would love to find this pattern I know there are many searching.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice, i like the lace sts. at the end of the scarves.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

so beautiful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

They are lovely and unusual would love to make one,


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love the pattern too. I could be PM'd or my email address is [email protected] I couldn't get it off Ravelry either.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

How unique! I love them all & great job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a feeling since we are all having problems finding the pattern.. free or not.. that the name of these scarfs are NOT waterfall... so maybe a search for beaded/knitted scarfs would work.. I don't know. I hope we can find an answer soon... I love the fact that they are supose to knit up quickly... those would make great last minute gifts...


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful, love to know how to get the pattern.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

And mine is the day after...this gives you an extra day to make another one!!LOL Awesome job on these scarves!! Congrats!!



yehsur said:


> Absolutely lovely. I can beat everyone my birthday is tomorrow - 11.11.11.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

so while we all look if you find something share since we all seem on the same mission. Hahaha


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Please let me know where I can find this pattern, they are just beautiful and I love the beads.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

There is a very similar scarf called 'beads of earth' in a book by Jane Davis, called Scarf Style.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

On Ravelry - Waterfall Beaded Scarf - there is an enlarged picture but I can't find the pattern.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

fitzee said:


> On Ravelry - Waterfall Beaded Scarf - there is an enlarged picture but I can't find the pattern.


Yep, that's what I discovered Fitzee. I'm hoping she will tell us where to find the pattern when she wakes up in the morning. I'm assuming it is night time where she is. Poor thing, she will be swamped with messages! Nope, she is in NJ. I'm thinking she is at work or has better things to do besides hangout on KP! HAHA


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Let me jump on the bandwagon, I would love the pattern!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this before. Lovely!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

I would also like the pattern if you get the chance..


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

There is one very similar in Ravelry, it is TNT beaded scarf and sells for $6.00. That is what I have found so far.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm just ecstatic over this scarf. Hopefully the pattern will come to those who feel the same. Jean


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope it is called Waterfall Beaded Scarf, designed by Jane Davis. It appeared in the Beadwork Magazine December 2001-January 2002 issue.
Unfortunatly I can't find it either. But I did contact Interweave to see what they can do about getting us a copy. Waiting for e-mail reply back. They said it would take 24 hours. 
Fingers Crossed


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

very beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks a lot like the pattern at www.patternfish.com/patterns/7028 and the cost is $4.50


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yes that does look like it.. it's my guess that a talented person could work this pattern out if they took the time.. I wish it was a free pattern... even so I might break down and purchase this.... thanks for finding the pattern Muddyann


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

good work here's hoping!!!!


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Water fall scarves....interesting and extremly nice. The beads look like spider webs between fingeres.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Water fall scarves....interesting and extremly nice. The beads look like spider webs between fingeres. I have no idea how you did this, but you did a great job.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Water fall scarves....interesting and extremly nice. The beads look like spider webs between fingeres. I have no idea how you did this, but you did a great job.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

I really did not have that much to say.


----------



## CraftyDee3 (Mar 29, 2011)

The beading is beautiful, what a nice touch.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Lois, I just love you the scarfs that you made, I would also like the pattern if you can share. They would make great xmas presents. Thanks Wendy


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh so beautiful . . . and I'm a December birthday too . . . or maybe Christmas if you need a bit longer to knit me one. lol

Must google the pattern and see if my creativity could manage something similar.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Waterfall Beaded Scarf by Jane Davis published in Beadwork, Dec 2001/Jan 2002


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What beautiful work. My birthday is also in December!! LOL
Pity about the cost of international postage


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautifull!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

What a nice effect, I like those. Nice job. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for solving the pattern problem. I Googled Waterfall Beaded Scarf by Jane Davis 2001-2002 as you stated in your message and that is the scarf I made. I believe it says you can get it on Ravelry. I used Merino wool but my friend always uses Merino wool with another blend and her scarfs are so nice and soft. You want a yarn that will fall nicely. So I hope everyone will be able to get the pattern now and start knitting away. Have fun!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's on Ravelry but no pattern. Lots of links that go on and on but no pattern. I'm going to name it the elusive scarf! It's very beautiful but not to be found! Keep searching girls and please post if you find it!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Thank you very much for solving the pattern problem. I Googled Waterfall Beaded Scarf by Jane Davis 2001-2002 as you stated in your message and that is the scarf I made. I believe it says you can get it on Ravelry. I used Merino wool but my friend always uses Merino wool with another blend and her scarfs are so nice and soft. You want a yarn that will fall nicely. So I hope everyone will be able to get the pattern now and start knitting away. Have fun!


Pictures galore , but no pattern; free or purchase. Oooh I wish and hope someone comes thru. As was stated earlier in the post the magazine this was in is "Sold Out". I wrote 2 of the knitters of this scarf, but no word yet.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I had trouble with the link on Ravelry too. It goes nowhere.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope, I'm first my B/D was Sunday and it was the big 65.. I went ravelry,, the scarf comes up but you can't get to pattern.. no info. Man, this might be as popular as the hat!!!!


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed


gordon000 said:


> Lois C. said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much for solving the pattern problem. I Googled Waterfall Beaded Scarf by Jane Davis 2001-2002 as you stated in your message and that is the scarf I made. I believe it says you can get it on Ravelry. I used Merino wool but my friend always uses Merino wool with another blend and her scarfs are so nice and soft. You want a yarn that will fall nicely. So I hope everyone will be able to get the pattern now and start knitting away. Have fun!
> ...


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed


gordon000 said:


> Lois C. said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much for solving the pattern problem. I Googled Waterfall Beaded Scarf by Jane Davis 2001-2002 as you stated in your message and that is the scarf I made. I believe it says you can get it on Ravelry. I used Merino wool but my friend always uses Merino wool with another blend and her scarfs are so nice and soft. You want a yarn that will fall nicely. So I hope everyone will be able to get the pattern now and start knitting away. Have fun!
> ...


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow,, keep us posted from interweave.. Kit Cat


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Love this scarf.it's beautiful.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I went to patternfish.com and I don't think that's the same one... everyone is on a mission!!!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I bet one could use this pattern and instead of sewing it into a shrug, make it into a scarf and sew the beads. It wouldn't be the same but still pretty. I've made this shrug, it's really stretchy and would allow for the beads to be sewn between the rows causing it to fan out at the bottom. Just a suggestion!

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=3072


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

These are lovely,


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

I am desperate to get this pattern and to get started!!!! How are we going to find it?


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed


turbokitty said:


> I am desperate to get this pattern and to get started!!!! How are we going to find it?


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

Where did you get your pattern? Who is the designer? I would like to get this. I saw one on Ravelry but it looked a little different. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I just tried the links and got the same thing, no pattern. What should we do?


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

yehsur said:


> Absolutely lovely. I can beat everyone my birthday is tomorrow - 11.11.11.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

MsKnits said:


> sbel3555 said:
> 
> 
> > These scarfs are beautiful, I tried searching for the pattern (Waterfall Scarf) and they are not these scarfs at all ---would you by chance have the correct pattern link?
> ...


I found the scarf on Ravelry but could not pull up a pattern. I believe it is supposed to be freebut did not come up.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

The pattern is n a book called KNitting with beads, by Jane Davis. I just reserved a . Copy from my local library.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi My birthday is also in December!!! Count me in!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on the library one thanks much... better hurry don't know how many of you are from Glendale Az.


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Your work is so nice. I made one similar to these last year and yours are prettier, because of the contrast of beading and yarn colors. They are far more effective. I love the white one.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing at library,,, how frustrating :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I sure hope interweave comes thru..


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I Googled Beaded Shell Fringe Scarf and there is a tutorial video with a scarf that is similar to the waterfall scarf. It might be helpful to view the video. I like that pattern as well but haven't been able to find a pattern for the waterfall scarf but I'll keep looking as well. I didn't think my posting would have so many people frustrated. I know how it is when you see something you want to make and can't find the pattern.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for trying.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, really like the beading :-D


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Lois this may sound crazy but you have the pattern don't you? Can't you just tell us what the pattern is or is that violating something?


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful! I have one almost like it half done in green for about 3 years now. WIP and need to get back to it and finish it. Counting the scarf I have 4 WIP's right now. Never use to be that way. Prefer to just have 1 at a time.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

They do look neat!
Where is a pattern like that? I'd love to make some!

Joyce


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarves and what a great job. Love the bead work.


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the scarfs! I have a dec. birthday also.


----------



## jsbhva (Aug 19, 2011)

The scarves are lovely. This pattern has been on my "must do for my daughter" list for about a year now!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

mccreamg said:


> Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed.


I'd like to jump on the crowded bandwagon too...would love this pattern. thank you..


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm trying to find a site where you can get the pattern. I just have two pages of directions from my local knitting shop and there is nothing else on the page. I previously posted that if worse comes to worse I will try and scan those directions. I know everyone is getting very frustrated looking for the pattern and I'm not trying to keep it a secret.


----------



## jsbhva (Aug 19, 2011)

The pattern is in a book called Scarf Style by Jane Davis, available on Amazon. Used copies start at $3.74. Hope this helps.


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

I checked amazon and it said there was no such match. Just panchos, wraps, and scarfs. no Scarf Style by Jane Davis


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

please try and scan it!!!!!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

This is better than any scavenger hunt!! Heading out to do some shopping and will see if I can spot the magazine in our local thrift shop, they have scads of old magazines - it may be my lucky day!!


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Tried to download the magazine and messed up my computer! Couldn't down it the old issue either. Help


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Had to have my son fix computer all those links we were trying to get the pattern from were virus. High to medium damage the links that went no where hope no one else got it.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

We are being a pain aren't we :| Sorry


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Gosh I hope you can get your computer fixed.. I hate it when they spread viruses that way... I was told to copy and paste the link instead of clicking on it helps... but I'm guilty of clicking on the hyperlink... We should all learn from this....


turbokitty said:


> Had to have my son fix computer all those links we were trying to get the pattern from were virus. High to medium damage the links that went no where hope no one else got it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

the K2 P2 pattern is available as a download at patternfish.com for $4.50.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

That pattern is not even close


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Please send me a private message with your email and I'll try and send the pattern to you.


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Lois, I hope this is private. My email is [email protected]
I have gone crazy trying to get this pattern. Did you want my address ? Thanks Beth


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Lois C I sent a private message did you get it?


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Lois C I sent a private message did you get it?


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Love these,


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

She has several books at Amazon.com but I don't know if this particular scarf is in any of them.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1600591353/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d1_g14_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0RSCD41HG1S9MC7BWF69&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

OOOOHHH, very pretty!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Those are pretty!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Not a post - figment of my imagination. Had to delete it. Sorry


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I have your information.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Lois :
I to have sent request.
Thank-you so very much
Trudy


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The link on patternfish.com is http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/7028


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Very Pretty but not the same pattern.


cgcharles said:


> The link on patternfish.com is http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/7028


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

mccreamg said:


> Very Pretty but not the same pattern.
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> ...


I believe this is the pattern that is shown on a YouTube video Tutorial.


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks so much for posting the pattern fish site, that is definitely it and I ordered, and got it downloaded immediately. 
What lovely instant gratification - thanks again!!!


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not exactly but close enough to get a similiar result. If you find the exact pattern will you post it.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Forget what was previously sent--especially the typos. I'll try this one more time. Hopefully, you will be able to see 3 Waterfall Scarfs made with beading at the bottom.


Suggest that you check out your LYS since someone may recognize this pattern that was popular 4 years ago. Some LYS held classes and provided a nice selection of yarns and beads to purchase. The trick is to sew up the back so that the back seam is seamless. Patricia (also from NJ)


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Forget what was previously sent--especially the typos. I'll try this one more time. Hopefully, you will be able to see 3 Waterfall Scarfs made with beading at the bottom.


Although Beads East in Connecticut is a Bead Store, I think Barbara P. taught a class for this scarf last year. They may sell the pattern or have information about where to purchase it. It really is a pretty scarf and makes a fabuluous gift. Patricia


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by sewing up the back. The scarf is done in two halves and then you 3-needle bind off to join the two sections together.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

The 3 needle bindoff is actually what I meant when I said sewing it up. I was actually thinkin of the Mattress stitch to zip the 2 halfs together, but you are right..it's the 3 needle bindoff. Everyone puts their own stamp on the scarf by choosing their own yarn and colorways and the bead selection. Yours are beautiful. Think you get a Gold Star. Thanks for posting. Patricia


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

mccreamg said:


> Just talked to interweave and they are going to check with their legal department and find out if they can put this pattern out there. They have to make sure they have permission from the designer. Fingers crossed.


Wow, I'm impressed. Knitters are just not dauntable when we're on a mission. May I add my name to the pattern request list. They are beautiful.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

I made one of these but next time I will use a Kitchener Stitch to blend the two pieces together. Don't like 3 needle. Will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I also find that when a 3 needle bind seam is called for, often the Kitchener Stitch works better for a seamless seam. Patricia


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

yehsur said:


> Absolutely lovely. I can beat everyone my birthday is tomorrow - 11.11.11.


Are you 100 yrs old or 3-1/2 wks old now?


----------

